# hihihi



## theusername (Dec 15, 2010)

Heyy I just joined, and even though I kind of only joined just to ask one question and was planning on leaving, I might stay here longer if I like it. Sooo I might as well make an introduction! 

I'm from New York and I'm 16 in less than a month (idk how old other people are on here, so it might be awkwardish if other people are completely different ages and I'm the only one this young). I started snowboarding last year and didn't go so much. I usually went to a small mountain in New Jersey but had one three-day trip to Killington which was AMAZING (the snow was so much softer there and the mountain was huge compared to the New Jersey one).

Soo this year I'll be going to the mountain in New Jersey again and I'm going to Vail in Colorado in February. I heard it's really good but I also heard I'll only enjoy it if I'm good by the time I go. And I still kind of suck at it. Soo I'll be practicing a lot before going to Vail.

Wow this is kind of long for an introduction. k bye I'll go ask my question in that other section now.

OH BTW I got a snowboard from this guy I'm related to and it reaches my eyes. I heard that's too high and it needs to reach my chin. Is it really that bad?


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

That is pretty long for a snowboard. For just general riding it might be ok if your weight and the board are a close match. Otherwise you are going to find it to be an unwieldy stiff son of a [email protected]#$.

Boards will typically be between your sternum to your chin. Typically shorter for free-style, longer for all-mountain.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

theusername said:


> OH BTW I got a snowboard from this guy I'm related to and it reaches my eyes. I heard that's too high and it needs to reach my chin. Is it really that bad?


Not so bad if you're an experienced rider and doing a lot of pow riding. Not so good if you're a relative beginner and doing a lot of park and/or side hits and/or tree riding. Why make life more difficult than you have to?


----------



## theusername (Dec 15, 2010)

aww its just that I can't get a new snowboard yet because my parents won't get me one (lol I'm still young and rely on them) and they're afraid I'll grow more suddenly and it won't be my size anymore.

And I'm pretty much a beginner still so... I guess life will be harder for a while. But hopefully that'll make me so much better once I move on to a better board, since I learned how to deal with a harder board like that one

idk, just trying to make light of it.


----------



## Jack Herer (Nov 29, 2010)

Screw that. Go pawn some of your mom's jewelry, get a new used board, and just tell your parents someone traded for your board on Craigslist.


----------

